# New PPS



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been on the lookout for a small single stack 9mm and the PPS was on the list. Got my taxes done and sent off last night via Turbo Tax and getting enough back to make a purchase on something. Looking online at the Walther website it appears they have already raised the MSRP to over $700. So, I decide to do a little shopping this afternoon. The shop I normally shop at had one a few weeks ago for $599 but didn't know it they still had it. The place was packed with customers today and could hardly get close to cases to even look, so busy I thought about leaving and coming back after work next week. Finally got to the case where the PPS was and they had it on sale marked down to $549. After a quick inspection......SOLD.



















I plan to give it the run through tomorrow at the range.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrates. I like mine so far. No complaints. Enjoy!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

After a little range time this past weekend, I must say this may be the best shooting pistol I have. Very accurate right out of the box. I do think this gun will compete with my Kimber Ultra Carry II for holster time. :draw:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, so playing devil's advocate, I could swear early on with these PPS's folks were having issues with them. Any known continuing issues with current/new PPS's out there or can we safely say Walther has gotten any bugs out of the current production?

Looks like a serious comfy concealable carry weapon due to size, weight, etc.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

every thing ive heard is they are great guns but i havent had any personal experiance.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Mine is running well but I only have a few hundred rounds through it so far. Not a bobble or hitch so far. When I get 500 to a 1000 through it I will report back. In my limited experience if the first couple hundred rounds are trouble free during the so called break in period then I have little to worry about deeper into the round count. Always best when possible to pass on first runs of any new model (cars, trucks, guns, etc.) to let them work out the kinks. Unfortunately the pressure to release a new product often outweighs the need to perform comprehensive testing prior to release. Public should never be a test lab for new products but we often are.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

I have close to 1000 rounds through my 9mm PPS and it has ran flawless. The trigger was a little gritty to begin with but after a good cleaning and oiling the trigger smoothed up nicely. I have heard alot of the guys with the 40's are have ejection problems..IDK. I feel very confident with mine. My serial # starts with AC so it is a newer model.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase. I have the .40 and enjoy it. It is a little snappy for my old joints but so far as performed well. Go to the PPSowners website and look for the thread by Dmars regarding prepping the gun before first use. I personally did some before reading his note. I hand racked the slide at least 150 times after cleaning and lubing. About 250 rounds so far with no problem. Next week another 25 rds and then some sd rounds to check compatibility. Enjoy the new weapon and stay safe.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The dimensions of this weapon I think makes it about as sweet a small-pistol as you can get. 1 inch thick! From all the reading I've done it appears these really like a good break-in, which I think is fine if after getting a bunch of rounds through it, the trigger and action smooth's-in nicely and you can consider it reliable enough to bet the farm on if needed. And pointless as it is, I have to say it's a darn good looking slick little poly gun, hehe.. Though esthetics are useless.

Just pricing these though.. Daaaaaang! If you can find one, they're $600+. I guess you have to look past it's diminutive size.. Little guns are still guns.  Pricing weapons certainly doesn't go by weight. But there's a lot of darn near nice or equally nice poly carry types in the $100 - 150 less price point. I know.. I'm a cheap bastadga!!!


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

I love my PPS. Consider contacting Wrenco Arms. They might be able to give you a deal on a PPS. Here is the link to their site: http://wrencoarms.com/Default.asp

Go to the Walther section fill out the on line form and see what they come back with. I have purchased several firearms from Wrenco and found their customer service and deals to be excellent.

Or Bud's. They show they are out, but the price was less than $600. Here is the link... http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/55/sort/3a/page/2

Tactical has them... http://www.tacticalgunarmory.com/PPS_and_SP22_Models_s/270.htm

PPS sure have gone up from 9 months ago.


----------

